# wild pigeon



## curlytop (Nov 27, 2010)

help?
I have recently just found an injuryed pigeon he cant fly. 
Its been about 4 days now that i have had him there are pictures on my profile of him. 
I wanted to know can you tame him his not an adult yet and his wild. and how do you read pigeons body lanuage. im not sure if he likes me or not, he likes it when i sing to him and he lets me get pretty close to him. i just wanted to know what i should do.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and thanks for saving him/her.

Can you explain the situation in which you found the pigeon ?

You say he's injured. 

1) Is there any sign of blood, or a break, or an abrasion or a scratch or missing feathers or anything like this ?

2) What have you been feeding her/him ?

Also, it's difficult to see the pics via your Profile page...can you please post a few photos of the pigeon here, on this thread ?

To do that, click on the "advanced" button below the message window, then on the next page which comes up, click on the "attachments" button.


----------



## curlytop (Nov 27, 2010)

he cant fly i think the wing it broken not sure
no bleeding lost a few feathers from his neck
i feed him bird seed and water


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so he is eating well ? 

Can you please post a better photo ? (you can post it right here on your thread if you hit "advanced" below the message window and follow my instructions above).

If we have a better photo we can see if the wing is broken, maybe....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Curly.....if you are still around please reply. My concern here is that, if the pigeon is injured, she/he may need some medication beyond the supportive care you are now providing. Which is why pictures and some more details would help people here on the Forum hel you out more....


----------

